# Need an eventing show name



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey guys. I've finally managed to get a show horse. Yay for me!!! lol. So anyways, I need a show name for him. We plan on showing in 3-day eventing this coming show season and I want a wicked show name for him. His barn name is Pilgrim. He's a 5 year old Warmblood who is somewhat lazy. Please please please help. Here are some pics to get the brain juice flowing and here are 2 ideas i have.
Valkyrie 
Pilgrim's Pride.

http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1231676482445_1545128986_603937_4151279_n.jpg

























Do you guys need more pictures? Lemme know your ideas!!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

How about Salute Air?


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Do you know his parents names? or have a pedigree handy? that would help

just a few random ideas:
crusader
time traveler
outlaw
arctic sun
caesar
golden explorer
sunny boy
wicked cool


I heard one a while ago that was 'sofa king fast' thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

i am leasing him so i don't know his parents or pedigree but i can try and find them out. I do like Outlaw and Crusader


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

One more: 
Nosmo King (lol)


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I found out his dad is Hungarian Warlock, grandsire is Hungarian Fontos and granddam is Hungarian Jotunder.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

If this is a registered real Warmblood there are guidelines that dictate how the horse is named. An example would be hannovarian where the cffspring must carry the first letter of the sire's name.

If he carries the requirement for a "P" name what about Play by Play.

Just what is his breeding ?


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

> I found out his dad is Hungarian Warlock, grandsire is Hungarian Fontos and granddam is Hungarian Jotunder.


That is his breeding. He already has a registered name i just don't like it so I am trying to come up with a good show name. His registered name is Hungarian Pilgrim.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm not sure you can change it if he already has one. Have you spoken to his owner about changing his show name? since your only leasing perhaps they might get a bit upset if you change it....
He's a beautiful looking horse though


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

The owner said she doesn't even like his name so i do have permission to change it. And in any case its not really changing his name its just the name the announcers will call when we go into the ring.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, if you are Eventing in the U.S.A - then that means along with your Entry form, you have to add a copy of his Coggins to proove that he is negative. The name on his Coggins should be his Registered Name, and the name that is on his Coggins, is the name that has to be used for Comps. 

That is, if you are in the U.S.A.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm in Canada. I jsut need a show name Does anyone else have any ideas? if not mods can lock this. I love your guys advice and all but i'm having a bad week and its starting to bother me that people seem to be telling me not to change his name because its not allowed. I show. I know whats allowed and whats not. I'm not out to break any rules I just wanted advice on a name.


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

My horses name is Laced With Love!!! I think its so sweet !!! your horse looks like a *Las Vegas Night life.* I really like that.


----------

